# Rant!!!



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 19, 2005)

It really bugs me when people get on to me about my make-up spending. It's my money...I worked for my money and as long as I am not selling my body on the street for money then let me buy whatever I want.....and if I make enough money to spend 100 bucks on make-up then let me.....!!!!































*end rant*


----------



## Liz (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah. i feel you. makeup is the only thing i buy.

my bf doesn't say anything (because idon't show him all of my packages. lol) but he collects lots of things also. so i think he understands.


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 19, 2005)

OMG! what IS THAT!!! I have had a few people tell me i am "outta control" with it. But its a mix of swapping, CCO's and regular shopping over a period of time.. not all at once.

My question to you is, when they comment, what do you say to them? I would most likely, politely say that i dont understand why they are so concerned. And tell them, its not like you are spending on some weirdo thing, like DRUGS or Alcohol. YOu're makeup is something that you ENJOY that makes you feel good and not for nothing, it IS your money. Dear Abby would have said to you to ask them WHY they are asking! I agree! Let them have it,, but nicely!

If everyone paid as much attention to THEIR lives instead of horning in on everyone ELSE'S life would be ALOT better!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MacForMe* OMG! what IS THAT!!! I have had a few people tell me i am "outta control" with it. But its a mix of swapping, CCO's and regular shopping over a period of time.. not all at once. 
My question to you is, when they comment, what do you say to them? I would most likely, politely say that i dont understand why they are so concerned. And tell them, its not like you are spending on some weirdo thing, like DRUGS or Alcohol. YOu're makeup is something that you ENJOY that makes you feel good and not for nothing, it IS your money. Dear Abby would have said to you to ask them WHY they are asking! I agree! Let them have it,, but nicely!

If everyone paid as much attention to THEIR lives instead of horning in on everyone ELSE'S life would be ALOT better!

I usually just tell them the truth " I don't spend much"which I don't.....i buy a couple things here and there but i hardly even buy like a huge haul of make-up


----------



## MacForMe (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* I usually just tell them the truth " I don't spend much"which I don't.....i buy a couple things here and there but i hardly even buy like a huge haul of make-up

Seriously.. i would totally look them in the face and ask why they are so concerned. I am sure that after awhile of you being asked why?why? why? that you are just UPTOHERE with it all.. people sometimes need to concern themselves less with what other people do. I mean, i could understand if it was your mom or something, if you lived rent free etc.. then MAYBE.. but not if you are working and being responsible.. ya know?
Lol.. i still hear ya on the rant.. its none of their business ANYWAY! JERKS!


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 20, 2005)

Its none of their darn business!! Unless you're endangering yourself by going into debt or your spending habits are somehow having a negative affect on them, then why do they care! I bet they're just jealous because you look so good!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 20, 2005)

i know where you're coming from. i have FRIENDS making fun of how much money i spend on cosmetics.

my mom's the worst. when she's pissed off about something, she'll mumble to herself how much crap i buy for myself and it pisses me off because before i spend that money, i make sure she has enough for bills, so i really don't understand. i always tell her, you like buying things for the house, decorations, etc., that's your thing. this is MINE.


----------



## Laura (Aug 20, 2005)

I hear where you're coming from girls.. My mom is the one that says it to me all the time but i just tell her to butt out (in a nice way of course!). But she cant say anything anymore because now she's building up her own little collection!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 20, 2005)

My mother alwats goes on about the amoun tof make-up I have but she always compliants me when my make-up looks good. she marvels at all the colors and pretty eyeshadows I have and when I buy her something she's so happy.......maybe every time I ordered something I should judt ordered something for her too so she own't get mad


----------



## anne7 (Aug 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kissesarecandy0* It really bugs me when people get on to me about my make-up spending. It's my money...I worked for my money and as long as I am not selling my body on the street for money then let me buy whatever I want.....and if I make enough money to spend 100 bucks on make-up then let me.....!!!!






























*end rant*

Ugh. I hate it when other people tell you how to spend YOUR money! People at my school, not necessarily 'friends', more like acqaintances I talk to in school, almost always say something when I wear something new "God, how much money do you spend on clothes and shoes, anyways!?!" or am talking to someone about something I bought. When I first got my tiffany heart charm bracelet (Christmas gift from Mom), and I was showing it to my friend, this other girl was like, "ugh, that is such a waste of money. why would you even want something useless like that?" Um, hello. It's not YOUR money is it? I hate it when people make it their business to comment on what you buy all the time. I think some people just like to be downers and say you waste money or that you are spoiled (I get that a lot but I honestly don't think I am, especially compared to some of the other girls at school) because they have nothing better to talk about. Ok, now I'm the one ranting! Just had to get that out.



Just don't pay them any attention and spend your hard-earned money how YOU want, and don't let anyone make you feel guilty or foolish.


----------



## genie (Aug 26, 2005)

no one may criticize any of you if you don't engage. you don't have to talk to anyone about any subject you don't want to talk about. spending habits are personal and no one may spend your money for you. i love my personal cosmetics department and i look forward every day to getting dressed and doing my face. my husband loves the way i look and my daughter is proud of me..proud enough to stay home with me and home school. i am dressed and my face done every day no matter what and what i spend to look mybest and feel good about myself is up to me. we are not in debt, the bills are paid and i am a happy mom. if you don't talk about your cosmetics hobby, no one can criticize you for it. cosmetics have no calories, require no ammunition and don't cause allergies in the people around you.


----------



## lilla (Aug 26, 2005)

It's your money and noone's business....


----------



## Moneeka (Aug 29, 2005)

I know how u guys feel...try having an older brother that is an accountant...he drives me insane. But whatever, if i make the money then i can spend it too. If makeup is your interest i don't see no harm!


----------



## kissesarecandy0 (Aug 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *genie*



no one may criticize any of you if you don't engage. you don't have to talk to anyone about any subject you don't want to talk about. spending habits are personal and no one may spend your money for you. i love my personal cosmetics department and i look forward every day to getting dressed and doing my face. my husband loves the way i look and my daughter is proud of me..proud enough to stay home with me and home school. i am dressed and my face done every day no matter what and what i spend to look mybest and feel good about myself is up to me. we are not in debt, the bills are paid and i am a happy mom. if you don't talk about your cosmetics hobby, no one can criticize you for it. cosmetics have no calories, require no ammunition and don't cause allergies in the people around you. Ummm...i don't talk about it ...i don't go around like "woot look at my make-up...." but peopel notice and then they start talking...


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 21, 2005)

I UNDERSTAND YOU.BUT IF THEYRE NOT BUYING THE MAKEUP FOR YOU THEY HAVE NO SAY NOT EVEN A RIGHT TO TELL YOU ANYTHING ABOUT WHAT YOU SPEND YOU MONEY ON.DONT EVEN WORRY ABOUT IT.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 21, 2005)

I can sympathize with you. I hear it too.

Listen/read this ---&gt; There is this girl I know who doesn't wear makeup. Now she's lucky enough to look decent (I won't say gorgeous) without makeup. Her theory is, she doesn't believe in wearing makeup because then people get used to seeing you wear it and when you don't feel like wearing it, you look like a horrible ghost.

Now, this girl said this to me one day when she saw me without makeup on. It was the first time she saw me without makeup and she said "oh you look SO different." (emphasis on the "so") I didn't act like I was offended. In fact, I wasn't offended until she told me her theory for NOT wearing makeup.

So I guess I look like a horrible ghost without eye makeup. But I don't care, she's obviously not a good friend of mine by that comment.


----------



## Leony (Sep 22, 2005)

Just ignore them. It's your money and it's make you happy and feel better.

I buy all my MU, just for having fun, feeling better and to make myself happier.

I'm under a lot of stress lately, buying MU products and having fun with makeup kind of low down my stress level.

My husband never comment about my spending on cosmetics, he knows and understands that it makes me feel less stress. I don't have friends here, so I have to find a way to minimize stress and relax.

I don't wear makeup often, but I have to admit that wearing bit of makeup will boost your self-esteem.

Gorgeous eyes, sexy lips, and glowing face, all of it will make you feel better even if it's only for short moment. And by the way wearing makeup also protects skin from environmental and pollution damage.

Enjoy your life and be happy.


----------



## Amethyst (Sep 22, 2005)

Bravo Leony - I couldn't have said it better myself !


----------



## Leony (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Amethyst!

That's what I always said to them, every time people said something to me about wearing or buying makeup.


----------



## karrieann (Sep 23, 2005)

It's funny how some people are so good at deciding how to spend your money. Now if you were purchasing something that interested them it would be different. Some people have no problem going to the casino and blowing a bunch of money. What would Las Vegas be without those people. But I on the other hand went to Las Vegas and spent like $20 over 4 days gambling, but spent soooooo much more at SEPHORA!! Woo Hoo!

It's your money honey! You gotta do what makes you happy.


----------



## Pauline (Sep 29, 2005)

Like you say Kissesarecandy, it's your life, your money and your makeup.Are they just jealous? I think so.


----------



## babykisses (Oct 20, 2005)

Personally I don't think there is anything wrong with spending your money on makeup if that's what you love to buy. But if you're spending your whole paycheck on cosmetics that could be an addiction!!


----------

